# uninstalling net nanny



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

Lost the password for netnanny. How can I uninstall without messing with any system files?


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

have you tried the NetNanny FAQ page? i provided the link below. i believe i saw an answer concerning what you want to do.

http://www.netnanny.com/support/faq-nn5.html


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks heaps jd. (don't know why I didn't think of that) I'll give it a go.


----------

